# RAF and RCAF Battle of Britain Celebratory Schemes



## AWP (May 8, 2015)

I would love to see our AF and Navy do something similar. I personally don't think our military emphasizes our history enough and the "kids" today don't know from whence they came.

http://www.warbirdsnews.com/warbirds-news/battle-britain-rafrcaf-anniversary-schemes.html


----------



## pardus (May 9, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## RackMaster (May 9, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the air ahow season and hopefully get to see the bird in person.


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2015)

Pictures from the recent ceremonies:

Battle of Britain 75th anniversary flypast takes place - BBC News

Love the angle of attack on the Typhoon. Slats down and everything.






I couldn't find a better picture, but here's a Typhoon and Spitfire, both with D-Day invasion stripes.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 22, 2015)

The Navy did this a few years ago, celebrating their centennial (?).

Agree that it's very cool.  Love the old paint schemes better than the greys they now sport.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 22, 2015)

The Typhoon is pulling a pretty good amount of drag to stay with the Spitfire, but one hell of a great picture!


----------



## Trev (Jul 22, 2015)

That CF-18 looks sexy.


----------



## CDG (Jul 23, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I would love to see our AF and Navy do something similar. I personally don't think our military emphasizes our history enough and the "kids" today don't know from whence they came.


 History, shmistory.  Onwards and upwards to F-35s, LASER-guided artillery rounds, and exoskeleton suits!  Besides, history is where the mistakes lie.  We all know how good we are at learning from those......


----------



## Totentanz (Jul 23, 2015)

CDG said:


> Besides, history is where the mistakes lie.  We all know how good we are at learning from those......


So much so that we don't even need to read about them!


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2015)

CDG said:


> History, shmistory.  Onwards and upwards to F-35s, LASER-guided artillery rounds, and exoskeleton suits!  Besides, history is where the mistakes lie.  We all know how good we are at learning from those......



What kills me is that the AF DOES have a very rich history from which to draw. "Youngest service" and all that is BS, the AF has a lot to draw from and be proud of yet they act like today matters and the past is irrelevant. One great example, the base I'm currently at has a Wing history in the DFAC...and it uses stock photos of other units. The Medal of Honor write up and personnel displayed are all Navy and Coast Guard.

The AF should be immensely proud of its heritage and yet it snubs the past.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 25, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> What kills me is that the AF DOES have a very rich history from which to draw. "Youngest service" and all that is BS, the AF has a lot to draw from and be proud of yet they act like today matters and the past is irrelevant. One great example, the base I'm currently at has a Wing history in the DFAC...and it uses stock photos of other units. The Medal of Honor write up and personnel displayed are all Navy and Coast Guard.
> 
> The AF should be immensely proud of its heritage and yet it snubs the past.



I concur, there is so much growth in the USAF's contribution in our war posture. I think it needs a to take a critical look at how the USAF presents it's self. Perhaps the Air University @ Maxwell AFB could present something a little more noteworthy in it's goal of producing,"Articulate Advocates of Air Power". That was their goal when I was there late '74.


----------



## AWP (Sep 2, 2015)

Hijacking my own thread because that's how I roll.

2011 US Navy schemes:











More:
Navy Skins Retro Paint For 2011 'Centennial Of Naval Aviation'  (Awesome!)  - blog - AirPigz

More Awesome Retro Paint For The Centennial Of Naval Aviation - blog - AirPigz


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 2, 2015)

They those are cool. I likey. IIRC the CAG bird is allowed to have a retro set of markings if they want. Some of them look damn cool.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 2, 2015)

Instead of boneyarding and scrapping historical warplanes, or leaving it to private groups or individuals to restore and fly them, I think the services need to be charged with the upkeep and maintenance _of a few_, if only in the interests of tradition and heritage. Roll em out on national holidays, toot your own horn. A fiscally irresponsible suggestion, I'm sure...but as an example, look at the PT 305 project @parallel updates us on (ok, it's a boat not a plane); but why wouldn't the Navy want to throw some bucks into that? It's part of their past glory.


----------



## AWP (Jan 22, 2016)

The USCG's Aviation Centennial is this year. Here's the first of their retro schemes.






http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/the-centennial-of-coast-guard-aviation-kicks-off-with-t-1753341430


----------



## Brill (Jan 22, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> The USCG's Aviation Centennial is this year. Here's the first of their retro schemes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flying safety belt!


----------



## talonlm (Jan 22, 2016)

There are a few good paint jobs out there.  This . . . meh.  At least they tried.


----------

